# South Padre Island Labor Day Fishing Report (W/ HD Video)



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

*Guys,

Here is our Memorial Day Weekend report from South Padre Island, Texas. We did not see as much action as we like. 

Here is a high definition video clip showing the surf. Please right click on the video icon to start the download of the file. The file is quite large and may take 5 to 10 minutes before the video starts to play. You can see the surf as it was this weekend.*<P align=center>


*Altogether, the trip was a slow bite. The beach was pretty except for the weed. Driving is still easy with the beach hard packed. There was little bait in the surf. At Sunrise on Saturday, I went out in the kayak to troll for kings, jacks, and spanish. There was not action. No bait jumping, no birds, just quiet.

During this time Hen_Feen threw the cast net for an hour and produced one lone skipjack and a baby jack. Later I caught a 7" whiting and Jake got a sharpnose at sunset. 

We ran out the rods with no strikes.

This seems to be a continuation of the slow conditions since the hurricane hit SPI. I fished PINS for three days on the first week of August with no strikes. A friend of mine did a four day trip on PINS the third week of August with no shark runs. This weekend we fished SPI ten miles south of PINS with no strikes. During early August, the water temps on PINS were in the low 70's, a real anomoly for August water temperature trends. 

Here are some pictures.

Deaver*


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Beautiful pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------

